# Cheesy Chicken Chili



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Cheesy Chicken Chili

2 frozen boneless chicken breasts
1 can of corn with juice
1 can of black beans ( drained and rinsed )
1 can of Rotel
1 pack of Ranch Dressing Mix 
1 Tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 block cream cheese

Frozen chicken into slow cooker 1st
Add corn
Add Rotel
Add all powder ingredients
Lightly mix
Place cut up cheese on top 
Cook on low for 6-8 hours
Remove chicken and shred then add back to chili


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ummm might just have to do this one


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Darn, now im hungry again, I'll have togo raid the fridge again! I am going totry this one Thanks


----------

